# Smoked Codfish Tacos with Chipotle Slaw



## cowgirl (Mar 6, 2009)

I have made these before using a grill but wanted to try them out on my UDS.

I made my chipotle slaw by mixing
1/2 cup of mayo
1 chipotle pepper in adobo sauce (minced) you can use as many peppers as you like
minced onion
salt to taste
and a squeeze of fresh lime juice
Mixed with 1 bag of shredded slaw then chilled...



I rubbed the cod with olive oil and sprinkled with some homemade seasoned salt and cracked black pepper...

placed them on foil...didn't want the fish to flake and fall into the bottom of my drum. 



Smoked the fish for about 1 hour using a bit of olive wood.
I used the poke method to see if they were done...
Heated some fresh tortillas...




The smoked cod taco with chipotle slaw and a bit of pico de gallo....



It turned out tasty and I will be using my drum for these in the future. 




Thank you for checking out my smoke. 
__________________


----------



## smokingscooby (Mar 6, 2009)

Those look tasty!!! never have used olive wood before, what kind of flavor or smoke does it give off? I'm guessing mild? 

I am thinking of doing some trout and salmon this weekend, probably using  cherry,apple wood.

Thanks for sharing : One can always use a good drool before lunch.. LOL


----------



## oregonsmoker (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow those look great! that is one I will have to try.  My wife and If love fish taco's.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you SmokingScooby and OregonSmoker!
Sc00by, you're right, the olive wood is really mild.
Bet your trout and salmon will be great! Can't wait to see pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






OregonSmoker, I love fish tacos too! Usually grill the fish, but they came out nice in my UDS.. Hope you give that chipotle slaw a try, it's so easy to make and adds a nice kick. :)

Thanks you two! :)


----------



## oleolson (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks good!  Us Norwegians like our cod!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 7, 2009)

I'll have to show this to my wife...a new recipe for fish will be welcome in our house. That looks like a great way to put up our stock of frozen fish.

Can we give points yet? I will when I can.

Thanks bunches, Jeanie!!!

Eric


----------



## abelman (Mar 7, 2009)

Wonderful job as usual Jeanie. I have never tried cod for fish tacos. We use orange roughy. So, I'll give it a shot sometime for comparison. Since my icons don't work, thumbs up!


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you Ole, Eric and Pete!
Ole, cod is my favorite too... :)

Eric, I hope you and Mrs forloveofsmoke like the recipe! Let me know if you try it. :)

Pete, I will give orange roughy a try...thanks! I saw your calamari pictures today...looked wonderful!


----------

